
Upgrading to macOS Sierra will break your SSH keys - pier25
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/upgrading-to-macos-sierra-will-break-your-ssh-keys-and-lock-you-out-of-your-own-servers-f413ac96139a
======
0x0
No, Sierra will not "break" your old DSA keys.

But recent versions of OpenSSH disable these by default, for good reason. You
can (temporarily, I would suggest) reenable these with a one-liner in
~/.ssh/config. See for example
[http://www.openssh.com/legacy.html](http://www.openssh.com/legacy.html)

